# I'm backing down



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Well Boys consider this my resignation! I have taken a job in the great state of WY that considers this a conflict of interest. I have had a blast and met a lot of great people on here. I will be moving and without internet for ahwile but will try to post when i can.

Thanks again guys it was quite a ride!!!!!!!

Brad


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2007)

Have fun in WY. You ought to be able to fill your time in the out of doors there. I'm sure there is no conflict for you to visit and provide an opinion now and agian :lol: Good luck in the new position! :beer:


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

Well, good for you.....bad for us . Hope all goes well, and appriciate all you did here. Be sure & stay in touch!

Best wishes! :beer: 
Smitty


----------



## strand (Sep 29, 2004)

That's cool Brad! What are you going to be doing down there? If you don't mind me asking...


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

brad you did alot of good on these forums so its too bad you have to leave congrats on the job though. theres alot of fur out in wyoming so that should give you something to do when your not working try and keep in touch


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

USDA APHIS Wildlife Services Biological Science Technician or in Lehmans terms Goverment Trapper/Hunter


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

now thats a job i wouldnt mind having im an adc trapper but i would become a goverment hunter/trapper in a heartbeat if the job was offered to me good luck


----------



## leadshot (Aug 2, 2004)

Great job to have. you lucky SOB. When you get back online let us know how things are going. Take care


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

Congrats Brad. Your experiance and input will surely be missed. Good luck to you.


----------

